# Confused



## starchild1980200 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey does anyone have a clear view on the rapture?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes, the Lord Jesus will return to judge the quick and the dead and those who are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them [who were dead] in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.


----------



## Captain Picard (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm going to assume by "the rapture" that you meant 'the separate, secret rapture' taught by dispensationalism ala "left behind". What Mr. Ross was looking at was the idea that the average denizen of this board as a Reformed ("Calvinistic") Christian, does not believe in that rapture. Eg., we have premillenialists who believe Christ will reign for a literal thousand years over a mixed community, postmillenialists who believe the kingdom to be accomplished by the church in a metaphorical way, and amillenialists who believe the church to BE the kingdom in a metaphorical way. However, none of us believe, by and large, that the church will be taken secretly out of the world to prepare for a fixed time of tribulation on the earth without the church of regeneration as previously known. PLEASE, if you have further questions, no matter how basic they seem, post them here or PM me or another board member you trust.


----------



## johnny (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Starchild,

You will need to attach your signature to your posts.
Also, it helps to search through the older posts as many subjects have already been discussed.
Here is a thread on the Rapture.

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthr...unbiblical-illogical-and-blasphemous-doctrine

Have a great week


----------



## starchild1980200 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Captain Picard said:


> postmillenialists who believe the kingdom to be accomplished by the church in a metaphorical way



Side Note: Depending on who you talk to, modern postmillenialists believe in a real tangible kingdom, I.E. that conversion of the nations will result in a biblical sociopolitical flourishing as well. A Metaphorical construct is not the right idea.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 4, 2015)

As noted by James above, the idea comes from 1 Thes 4:17. ("Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.")

Leaving aside all the baggage that has accumulated on the topic, the word "rapture" means a "seizing or taking away." It comes from the Latin raptura--"seizing." Raptors, for example, "seize" their prey.

The word in 1 Thes 4:17 translated "caught up" in the King James is ἁρπάζω (harpazo). It also means to seize or snatch away. The Vulgate used "rapiemur", which is a future form of the verb raptura. 

I think the text is straightforward enough. It doesn't say when, but it does say something extraordinary occurs in gathering all the saints at the Lord's return.


----------



## Captain Picard (Aug 4, 2015)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Captain Picard said:
> 
> 
> > postmillenialists who believe the kingdom to be accomplished by the church in a metaphorical way
> ...



I didn't mean metaphorical in the sense that the kingdom had no sociopolitical or sociocultural ramifications. That would be more a position of (some) amillenials. I simply meant that not all postmils believe that "the Kingdom" brought by the church will look like that of the Reconstructionists or merely be a version of the premillennial millennium without the physical presence of Christ. Hopefully that makes sense.

I am postmil and believe in a tangible kingdom, so I see your point.


----------



## MW (Aug 4, 2015)

May we all be raptured every time we think about the glorious coming of our Lord Jesus Christ!

"Henceforth there is laid up for me a crown of righteousness, which the Lord, the righteous judge, shall give me at that day: and not to me only, but unto all them also that love his appearing."


----------

